# Pastrami from Beef Sirloin Tip (pic heavy)



## DrewJ (Mar 24, 2020)

Hey All, 

A while back I posted about a good deal I got on a couple of beef sirloin tip roasts on this post.  I decided to try curing with Cure #1 and ordered a bag off Amazon. Here is how I made it:

Here is the roast I used (I actually used a slightly smaller one but it's the same cut and price):






I added Cure #1, salt and sugar based on the Digging Dog Farms Cure Calculator.  I also added some store bought pickling spice to the bag. 





After 11 days curing I removed it from the bag and rinsed it off. Gave it a 30 minute soak in cold water and did a test fry to see if it was too salty. It wasn't. 





I did some trimming after the soak since I couldn't before since I bagged it with cure while frozen. Then rubbed in mustard and put on a ton of fresh ground pepper. 





Then into my trusty MES30 for 2 hours with apple chips. Once it was out I bagged it and put it in my sous vide for 24 hours at 153. 





Put it in the fridge to chill and sliced a bit to take to work today for lunch today after it was cold. 





Today's lunch:






Overall I am happy with the results. The texture of the meat is perfect for lunch meat. The flavor needs a little tweaking.  Next time I will make my own pickling spice and use a true pastrami rub for the smoke. I used what I had on hand since I am avoiding stores whenever possible. Also I will definitely smoke using my popcorn tin external smoker next time. I have not been using it for shorter smokes but can surely tell the difference in the flavor of the smoke. The stuff using the stock tube loader just tastes a little sooty to me now.  That being said this will make a good number of tasty sandwiches and I think the smoke will mellow with time. I am going to vacuum pack most of it and freeze it. 

Thanks for looking! 
-drew-


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 24, 2020)

Looks delicious!


----------



## RichGTS (Mar 24, 2020)

Impressive!


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 24, 2020)

The coriander makes all the difference in the rub. Plus if you can get it whole its super easy to grind Iin any disposal grinder


----------



## Steve H (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice sandwich! The Pastrami looks excellent.


----------



## gary s (Mar 24, 2020)

Looks  Good from where I'm Sitting   Nice Job

Gary


----------

